# Can you freeze activated carbon or C-nodes?



## AnimalRoam (Jun 18, 2012)

I know you can freeze biological ceramic rings for canister filters, but I need to fit c-nodes and activated carbon into my Marineland Emperor 400's empty slot. If I don't freeze the carbon, I will only be able to fit a limited amount to one side of the empty slot because if I fill both sides and try to close it, all the media will slide out. Do you know if I can rinse the carbon with water and freeze it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure....but why?


----------



## AnimalRoam (Jun 18, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Sure....but why?



I need to make sure when I clamp both sides together, the carbon won't fall. If they freeze together, they would stick together and can be fitted.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I know what you are talking about, and think that's a good outside the box solution. 

Curious though, how do you freeze them to the correct size to fit into the filter *cups*? OR is the media plyable when frozen?


----------



## AnimalRoam (Jun 18, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> I know what you are talking about, and think that's a good outside the box solution.
> 
> Curious though, how do you freeze them to the correct size to fit into the filter *cups*? OR is the media plyable when frozen?


Yh, it's a media basket. If the carbon could be frozen, the box could go along with it. That way, it fits the right way. When it unmelts, every collapses.


----------

